# Moving on.



## Chuckles (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently put in my notice to leave my current spot. I wasn't unhappy or looking for a new job but one found me anyway. The biggest bummer is that I won't be able to take any of my Amigos along. Most have been with me for three restaurants and Sargento, my ace in the whole, has been along for four. It has been very hard telling this crew of about 10 guys that I am going to be leaving them. They are a tight knit crew and I am comforted by knowing that they will be able to stay together as long as they want. 

Anyway - I thought I would post a few pics of where I have been working and where I am going. Gastropub to fancy pants Italian.

Pretty drastic change of scenery but I think I am up to it. Plus, classy digs for the next get together. :cool2:


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn dude - that's an impressive setup and a whole lot of seating. Best of luck on your new adventure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Customfan (Mar 19, 2013)

That looks nice! Congratulations and hope that you do VERY, VERY well!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## chinacats (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## don (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats. Hopefully soon I will be able to have one of these threads of my own, lol. I've been to Pat's Tap a few months ago while visiting family. Good food man, Liked it a lot


----------



## Igasho (Mar 19, 2013)

Have fun cleaning 50' of hoods  Nah im j/p I hope you enjoy the move! It should be an amazing job opportunity!


----------



## heldentenor (Mar 19, 2013)

Charlie,

Give us locals the heads-up--what's the new gig?

Oh, and congratulations!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 20, 2013)

> I've been to Pat's Tap a few months ago while visiting family. Good food man, Liked it a lot



Thanks, that's crazy that you made it in. Glad you liked it. It is a really fun spot.



> Give us locals the heads-up--what's the new gig?



I'll be totally honest and tell you that I am hesitant to throw the name out there until I am the one saying yes or no to the plates coming out. I'll post in the MPLS recommendation thread once I get moved in. It'll be mid April when I start. I am considering staging around San Fran before I start. Anyone know a good modern Italian place in Chicago? Would definitely be cheaper to get to.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 20, 2013)

grats!!!!


----------



## Miles (Mar 20, 2013)

It's always tough to leave a tight crew. But, it looks like you have a great opportunity in front of you. Congrats!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats man, sometimes it's bittersweet to leave a place.
Most times NOT!
Looking forward to an update on the new diggz.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 20, 2013)

Exciting times, congratulations!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 20, 2013)

Cheers, man!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a great looking kitchen. Congrats!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 20, 2013)

If the last picture was of the kitchen you are going to it looks like you are in for a treat! If it is of the place you are leaving I can't wait to see the new kitchen.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats Chuckles. Looks like a nice gig.


----------

